# mod_rewrite - Lösung



## Sebigf (22. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich habe gerade versucht eine neue rewrite-regel einzubauen.


```
RewriteEngine on 
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} ^/(.*),(.*).html?filter=(.*)
RewriteRule ^(.*) /index.php?site=%1&show=%2&filter=%3
```

Allerdings wird "filter" nie voll  
Ich versuche es mit php auszulesen:


```
echo $_GET['filter'];
```

Hat da jemand eine Idee ?


----------



## Sebigf (22. Juni 2006)

Ich habe nun noch ein wenig probiert...
Kam aber dennoch zu keinem wirklich guten Ergebniss.

Hier mein aktueller Versuch:

```
RewriteRule    ^(.*),(.*),(.*),(.*).html?filter=(.*)? /index.php?site=$1&show=$2&id=$3&entry=$4&filter=$5
```


----------



## Gumbo (22. Juni 2006)

Der Query String kann nur in einer „RewriteCond“-Direktive verarbeitet werden. Dieser kann aber auch automatisch durch das „QSA“-Flag an den der Ersatzadresse angehängt werden. Deshalb probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
RewriteEngine   on
RewriteRule     ^([^/,]+),([^/,]+),([^/,]+),([^/.]+)\.html$   /index.php?site=$1&show=$2&id=$3&entry=$4   [L,QSA]
```


----------

